# belgian malinois puppy



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

What do yall think?... Just found this guy for sale.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Probably not getting him...just wanted to share 😊


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks like a puppy that will need lots of training and maintain that training but cute.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Oh, he is cute! Do you know if the malinois have the same back and hip issues as the German Shepherds? I will probably never get a GS for that reason...and the fact that most I've known were so active and I just couldn't keep up. I love the look of those type of dogs, though!


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

To be honest, it looks like a stock photo and if you found it someplace like Craigslist, I'd be very wary of it being a scam. And if not, well, a Belgian Malinois puppy sounds like a lot of work for someone with 9 other dogs


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Calistar said:


> To be honest, it looks like a stock photo and if you found it someplace like Craigslist, I'd be very wary of it being a scam. And if not, well, a Belgian Malinois puppy sounds like a lot of work for someone with 9 other dogs


I completely agree with both points.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice puppy and I agree with the others.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

ksalvagno said:


> Looks like a puppy that will need lots of training and maintain that training but cute.


He is in training yes. I know it would be a lot but I do love hard training dogs. Its one of my things I love


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Calistar said:


> To be honest, it looks like a stock photo and if you found it someplace like Craigslist, I'd be very wary of it being a scam. And if not, well, a Belgian Malinois puppy sounds like a lot of work for someone with 9 other dogs


Its not lol. Its on a near by breeders official website. They have some other puppies for sale too😊. We are finding 3 of our dogs homes because we have to keep them separated all the time because they like to fight amd they tru to hurt the oldest dog Katy..so they need new homes. Katy is like 13-14 and is not doing good.. I dont think she'll be here much longer Unfortunately. This puppy is not ready yet because hes going thru training. If I got him, it would be maybe a month from now or more. And if we don't have ours homes by then, I won't get him.😊


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> Very nice puppy and I agree with the others.


He really is!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> Oh, he is cute! Do you know if the malinois have the same back and hip issues as the German Shepherds? I will probably never get a GS for that reason...and the fact that most I've known were so active and I just couldn't keep up. I love the look of those type of dogs, though!


As far as I know they do have very similar problems.


----------



## BarnOwl (Sep 6, 2020)

Beautiful. I researched Belgian Malinois a bit before I got my last German Shepherd (GSDs are my fav). From my research, I think they tend to be highly intelligent, high energy, high prey drive, and need a lot of mental and physical activity. I decided they look like too much dog for me, but I sure love the breed. I don't think they are for the faint of heart, lol. I used to spend a lot of time on a GSD forum where some of the members also had experience with mals. If you're serious about getting him, you might get some good tips there.


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> What do yall think?... Just found this guy for sale.
> View attachment 214481


Cute little feller! Malinoises (am I spelling that right? Malinoises, plural for malinois) are great dogs. Once they realize who their friends and family are, they will do anything to protect them.

Did you hear about this dog named Geo? His family's 10 year old boy was in the path of a speeding truck that ran a stop sign. That dog pushed the kid out of the way and was hit buy the truck. He was a family hero, and after he recovered, he was given the best life the family could possibly give him. I'm pretty sure he was part malinois


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> What do yall think?... Just found this guy for sale.
> View attachment 214481


Gorgeous puppy and a very intelligent breed love em


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 said:


> Cute little feller! Malinoises (am I spelling that right? Malinoises, plural for malinois) are great dogs. Once they realize who their friends and family are, they will do anything to protect them.
> 
> Did you hear about this dog named Geo? His family's 10 year old boy was in the path of a speeding truck that ran a stop sign. That dog pushed the kid out of the way and was hit buy the truck. He was a family hero, and after he recovered, he was given the best life the family could possibly give him. I'm pretty sure he was part malinois


Aww! Never heard that story! What a hero!!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Hounddog23 said:


> Gorgeous puppy and a very intelligent breed love em


He really is!!!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

BarnOwl said:


> Beautiful. I researched Belgian Malinois a bit before I got my last German Shepherd (GSDs are my fav). From my research, I think they tend to be highly intelligent, high energy, high prey drive, and need a lot of mental and physical activity. I decided they look like too much dog for me, but I sure love the breed. I don't think they are for the faint of heart, lol. I used to spend a lot of time on a GSD forum where some of the members also had experience with mals. If you're serious about getting him, you might get some good tips there.


They are a lot of up keep I know lol. We have a German shepherd and we are looking for him a buddy that will be bigger then our other dogs. Riley, our German shepherd is a high drive dog. I feel like he needs a friend just like him.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

The best out BM and GS for a non working home would be a GS. I even have a high drive Czech police bloodline GS and she requires less "work" time than a BM. If you are looking into a sport dog you will work daily then trained BM may work but if they do not get to work and use their energy in the correct manage they can become a danger at becoming a malogator. Aka very mouthly and bitey. GS can be similar but normally make better home pets for a lower activity but still high energy home if that makes sense. I love German shepherd and will always have one but would not recommend a high drive dog to any home that doesn't plan to provide the outlet they need for their energy and s happy life. 

They both have similar health concerns with joint issues but honestly good genetics and feeding them proper large breed feeds help to limit joint issues.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

DDFN said:


> The best out BM and GS for a non working home would be a GS. I even have a high drive Czech police bloodline GS and she requires less "work" time than a BM. If you are looking into a sport dog you will work daily then trained BM may work but if they do not get to work and use their energy in the correct manage they can become a danger at becoming a malogator. Aka very mouthly and bitey. GS can be similar but normally make better home pets for a lower activity but still high energy home if that makes sense. I love German shepherd and will always have one but would not recommend a high drive dog to any home that doesn't plan to provide the outlet they need for their energy and s happy life.
> 
> They both have similar health concerns with joint issues but honestly good genetics and feeding them proper large breed feeds help to limit joint issues.


Yes I do want one so it can be active with me. We have 13 acres for the dog to Rome. And I take long runs/walks and my family doesn't do it with me so that would also give me a buddy. Im a very active person and very attentive with my animals. We have always had dogs, we've had all kinds of them. I wouldn't get one if I couldn't take care/handle it. Ive always loved training dogs. And in a way they have trained me lol. I defenatly want to have a Belgian, maybe soon, maybe not. I honestly dont think it would be anytime soon tho..
Thanks for the info btw!!!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Lil Boogie said:


> Yes I do want one so it can be active with me. We have 13 acres for the dog to Rome. And I take long runs/walks and my family doesn't do it with me so that would also give me a buddy. Im a very active person and very attentive with my animals. We have always had dogs, we've had all kinds of them. I wouldn't get one if I couldn't take care/handle it. Ive always loved training dogs. And in a way they have trained me lol. I defenatly want to have a Belgian, maybe soon, maybe not. I honestly dont think it would be anytime soon tho..
> Thanks for the info btw!!!


Please remember these dogs need a job or they will start having neurotic behaviors. Running would not be enough. Practicing tracking skills, agility, dock diving or other sport dog mental tasks help to round out their behaviors. I would not advise schutzhund without in-depth training and a group/team to work with as this opens doors for many problems if not properly trained that can lead to liability issues for you and your family.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

DDFN said:


> Please remember these dogs need a job or they will start having neurotic behaviors. Running would not be enough. Practicing tracking skills, agility, dock diving or other sport dog mental tasks help to round out their behaviors. I would not advise schutzhund without in-depth training and a group/team to work with as this opens doors for many problems if not properly trained that can lead to liability issues for you and your family.


Yes I know! I have a lot of people who would be helping me train. I know the best women in town for intense dog training, as she was going to get a goat from me is how we met lol. Bit yes I know more then just running would be required.


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

Just a heads up, I forgot to quote your post, @Lil Boogie 

I know you'll probably say no, but if you need a dog with a high drive and bigger than your shepherd, why not just go to the shelter? My local shelter, at least, gets a lot of big dogs there with all sorts of personalities, because not many people want to deal with a dog who's more than 2-3 feet tall


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 said:


> Just a heads up, I forgot to quote your post, @Lil Boogie
> 
> I know you'll probably say no, but if you need a dog with a high drive and bigger than your shepherd, why not just go to the shelter? My local shelter, at least, gets a lot of big dogs there with all sorts of personalities, because not many people want to deal with a dog who's more than 2-3 feet tall


Rescues are the best!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 said:


> Just a heads up, I forgot to quote your post, @Lil Boogie
> 
> I know you'll probably say no, but if you need a dog with a high drive and bigger than your shepherd, why not just go to the shelter? My local shelter, at least, gets a lot of big dogs there with all sorts of personalities, because not many people want to deal with a dog who's more than 2-3 feet tall


I would love to rescue a big dog! I know there is so many poor babies without a home who are in need.... I def want to rescue one someday


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> I would love to rescue a big dog! I know there is so many poor babies without a home who are in need.... I def want to rescue one someday


I just feel like raising a rescue mutt as a LGD or working dog could be difficult. But someday I think it would be cool to try. Worst case you end up with a huge house pet


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 said:


> I just feel like raising a rescue mutt as a LGD or working dog could be difficult. But someday I think it would be cool to try. Worst case you end up with a huge house pet


Yeah LOL.


----------

